#  > Telecomunicações >  > Intelbras >  >  Falha grave WOM 5000 MiMo

## juracijunior

Estou tendo o mesmo problema em algumas *WOM 5000 MiMo* (14dbi) que caso eu não encontre uma solução não vejo outra saída a não ser abandonar a marca.
A latência (ping) LOCAL pra antena está muito alta (cerca 2000 ms) não é constante, porém em um intervalo que atrapalha a utilização do equipamento, já realizamos diversos procedimentos sem sucesso dentre eles:
=> Teste em notebooks e PCs de marca diferentes (Windows e Linux)
=> Testes ligando a antena em switches comuns e gerenciáveis (até com uso de vlan)
=> Troca do cabo UTP (Cat 5e e Cat 6 blindado)
=> Troca do POE
=> Troca da Fonte
=> Troca do POE e da Fonte
=> Reset da antena pelo software
=> Update e Downgrade de firmware seguido de reset físico (Da vesão 3.1 á 8.1)

*OBSERVAÇÕES:*
Tem algo relacionado a interface wireless (mesmo que não esteja configurada), pois quando a wireless é desativada do equipamento via cli pelo ssh (com o comando "*ifconfig ra0 down*") o problema não ocorre.
Quando o equipamento está realizando a aplicação de alguma modificação no software (na contagem do segundos) ainda quando pinga o problema também não ocorre.

Em todos os casos que eu tive esse problema só foi solucionado com troca do equipamento pela WOM 5A 16dbi. Possuo mais de 1000 antenas desse modelo (WOM 5000 MiMo) instaladas, o que me remete a tomar uma providencia muito drástica se o problema se "alastrar".

Eu sinceramente não consigo entender o porque isso está ocorrendo, aparentando ser um problema de comunicação ou rotas entre a interface local com a wireless.

Gostaria de saber se tem mais algum relato sobre esse possível problema nos equipamentos dessa linha e quais providencias a serem tomadas?

----------


## AndrioPJ

> Estou tendo o mesmo problema em algumas *WOM 5000 MiMo* (14dbi) que caso eu não encontre uma solução não vejo outra saída a não ser abandonar a marca.
> A latência (ping) LOCAL pra antena está muito alta (cerca 2000 ms) não é constante, porém em um intervalo que atrapalha a utilização do equipamento, já realizamos diversos procedimentos sem sucesso dentre eles:
> => Teste em notebooks e PCs de marca diferentes (Windows e Linux)
> => Testes ligando a antena em switches comuns e gerenciáveis (até com uso de vlan)
> => Troca do cabo UTP (Cat 5e e Cat 6 blindado)
> => Troca do POE
> => Troca da Fonte
> => Troca do POE e da Fonte
> => Reset da antena pelo software
> ...


A rede está modulando em quanto? 10 ou 100mbps?

----------


## Suporte Intelbras

> Estou tendo o mesmo problema em algumas *WOM 5000 MiMo* (14dbi) que caso eu não encontre uma solução não vejo outra saída a não ser abandonar a marca.
> A latência (ping) LOCAL pra antena está muito alta (cerca 2000 ms) não é constante, porém em um intervalo que atrapalha a utilização do equipamento, já realizamos diversos procedimentos sem sucesso dentre eles:
> => Teste em notebooks e PCs de marca diferentes (Windows e Linux)
> => Testes ligando a antena em switches comuns e gerenciáveis (até com uso de vlan)
> => Troca do cabo UTP (Cat 5e e Cat 6 blindado)
> => Troca do POE
> => Troca da Fonte
> => Troca do POE e da Fonte
> => Reset da antena pelo software
> ...


Olá juracijunior,

Faça o seguinte teste, realize uma busca no Site Survey e veja como fica o ping local no rádio.

----------


## juracijunior

> A rede está modulando em quanto? 10 ou 100mbps?


Modula a 100Mbps FULL em auto negotiation, também esqueci de mencionar que eu havia fixado a negociação em 100 Full em alguns momentos dos testes.

----------


## juracijunior

> Olá juracijunior,
> 
> Faça o seguinte teste, realize uma busca no Site Survey e veja como fica o ping local no rádio.



Realizei o teste e o problema persiste ao realizar o site survey.

----------


## Suporte Intelbras

> Realizei o teste e o problema persiste ao realizar o site survey.



Olá juracijunior,

Com o ping rodando, tire um print das telas Status -> Throughput e Status -> Processamento (PPS) e poste aqui por gentileza.

----------


## juracijunior

> Olá juracijunior,
> 
> Com o ping rodando, tire um print das telas Status -> Throughput e Status -> Processamento (PPS) e poste aqui por gentileza.


Segue as imagens solicitadas em anexo.

----------


## Suporte Intelbras

> Segue as imagens solicitadas em anexo.


Olá juracijunior,

Vamos fazer assim, nos passe um número de telefone e o melhor horário para entrarmos em contato, assim um de nossos analistas irá auxiliá-lo nesta questão.

----------


## juracijunior

> Olá juracijunior,
> 
> Vamos fazer assim, nos passe um número de telefone e o melhor horário para entrarmos em contato, assim um de nossos analistas irá auxiliá-lo nesta questão.


O telefone que você pode falar comigo é o (38) 99135-6551. Dentre 08:00 as 11:00 e 13:30 as 18:00!!

----------


## Suporte Intelbras

> O telefone que você pode falar comigo é o (38) 99135-6551. Dentre 08:00 as 11:00 e 13:30 as 18:00!!


Contato solicitado!

----------

